# Authentic Squid Industries Silicone Sleeve Case for Double Barrel



## mc_zamo (26/8/18)

shoutout to any vendors

Who has stock of the the 
*Authentic Squid Industries Silicone Sleeve Case for Double Barrel V2.1??

*


----------



## mc_zamo (27/8/18)

@BigGuy - Will you be getting these anytime soon?


----------



## mc_zamo (28/8/18)

Bump


----------



## Sir Vape (28/8/18)

mc_zamo said:


> shoutout to any vendors
> 
> Who has stock of the the
> *Authentic Squid Industries Silicone Sleeve Case for Double Barrel V2.1??
> ...



I have one for you bud. Not selling them though. Just send me a mail and on your next order I will throw one in.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## mc_zamo (28/8/18)

Sir Vape said:


> I have one for you bud. Not selling them though. Just send me a mail and on your next order I will throw one in.


Once again @Sir Vape never ceases to amaze me order has been placed and I popped you a mail as welk. Thank you for hooking me up. Big ups to you guys for the brilliant service


----------



## Caramia (28/8/18)

Now I am still looking for one, but shall create my own thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

